# gas tank vent husky



## Gerald S (Apr 30, 2009)

Gerald here, Im a bricklayer trying to get my huskvarna 268k running and I am about to toss it..... Ive rebuilt the carb and read endlessly on how to set the fuel mixtures..... Today I have decided through some experimentation that the gas tank vent must be blocked.... My problem is I do not know where the vent is in this product.. It doesnt looklike its in the gas cap...

Here is why I assume its the vent. When I first start it and let it sit idling the blade does not spin. As the seconds pass the blade starts spinning going faster and faster until I open the gas cap then the blade stops spinning... Am I correct in assuming that as the vacuume in the tank builds up the mixture gets leaner causing the RPMs to increase and the blade speeding up from zero. Am I right, If I cant find the vent I will make one with a drill.. I need this saw in a bad way.

I thank anybody for there time reading this and if I can offer any advice on masonry, please dont hesitate to ask


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Does it die on you if you leave the cap on? I'm not familiar with these at all but i do work on the Wackers and Markita's and they have three screws for the carb, High, low, and idle screw. Make sure the the carb is in spec and make sure you let the engine warm up as that can play havoc when doing adjustments. Also if you think it is the cap why not just buy a new one?

PS: i would agree with your conclusion that venting would be the culprit, just like any engine RPM will increase as its starving for fuel


----------



## Gerald S (Apr 30, 2009)

LowRider said:


> Does it die on you if you leave the cap on? I'm not familiar with these at all but i do work on the Wackers and Markita's and they have three screws for the carb, High, low, and idle screw. Make sure the the carb is in spec and make sure you let the engine warm up as that can play havoc when doing adjustments. Also if you think it is the cap why not just buy a new one?
> 
> PS: i would agree with your conclusion that venting would be the culprit, just like any engine RPM will increase as its starving for fuel


Yes it eventually dies on me when I keep the cap on. After about two minutes. When I press the throttle it goes like crazy then bogs down.. I really cant adjust the High Low idle screws because it keeps bogging down. Ive started with the Low screw 1 turn out then 1 1/4 then 1 1/2 etc it just keeps stalling out. Never get the chance to adjust the High screw.

I really cant see any vents in the cap at all, would it be obvious visually. Im thinking its somewhere buried in the chasis because I cant for the life of me find it.


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2008)

The tank vent is a thin plastic tube that runs horizontally up close to the top of the tank inside.On the outside of the right upper side of the tank,there is an airstone-like plug that acts as a filter,where the air enters in.It's possable that it's super caked up with dust,not allowing air to enter.Maybe try cleaning that first.
The best way to verify for sure if the tank's venting is to drain it and the line dry,then making sure the cap is on tight,hook a vacuum tester,( Like a Miti-Vac) if you have one,and pull about 6-10 psi and see if it goes to zero each time you pump it.
Steve


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

ossaguy said:


> The tank vent is a thin plastic tube that runs horizontally up close to the top of the tank inside.On the outside of the right upper side of the tank,there is an airstone-like plug that acts as a filter,where the air enters in.It's possable that it's super caked up with dust,not allowing air to enter.Maybe try cleaning that first.
> The best way to verify for sure if the tank's venting is to drain it and the line dry,then making sure the cap is on tight,hook a vacuum tester,( Like a Miti-Vac) if you have one,and pull about 6-10 psi and see if it goes to zero each time you pump it.
> Steve


Yeah try that. i looked at the makits we have at work and the caps don't vent. to be honest i'm not sure how the makitas vent come to think of it. I did look online and like OSSA said some have some kind of tube that vents air in.


----------

